# bass in mentor area?



## kevin hanzel (Jun 2, 2010)

trying to get my buddy into fishing... figured pond bass would be a good place to start.... anyone know of a decent pond/small lake in mentor/kirtland area for bass?


----------



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

If you have a small boat (electric motor), try Bass Lake down in Chardon. You have to apply for a permit but its free. They don't allow shore fishing. If you're shore bound, I've caught a a few hogs at Veteran's Park (Granger Pond). Also, the Grand River is a great for smallmouth. Try the dam at Hogback Ridge in Madison. Good fishing.


----------



## oz1222 (Jun 16, 2010)

I second Granger Pond at Veterans Park. I spent every day during the summer time when I was a teenager, fishing for bass. There are some nice ones there, though having a nice pair of waders is helpful to access the side of the lake that is not pressured too much. Also, right in front of headlands beach is a pond called Shipman's pond. It has some monster bass and is also used by northerns early in the spring as a spawning grounds. Good luck....let us know how you do.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Is that pond at headlands connected to Lake Erie? I fished in there a couple times with my canoe and only caught dinks. I did see a lot of carp in there.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Grand River and Fairport Harbor are your best bets.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

You can also try the lagoons. There is a healthy supply of bass in there as well. I just think the most part have moved out to deeper holes with all this heat. Should pick up around Labor day. I don't think anything is a good bet right now other than a river. Need some cooler water with 02 levels to support their needs.


----------



## oz1222 (Jun 16, 2010)

KTkiff said:


> Is that pond at headlands connected to Lake Erie? I fished in there a couple times with my canoe and only caught dinks. I did see a lot of carp in there.


Yes, It is connected. Great Pike fishing as soon as ice breaks in the spring.


----------



## trac1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Do you need boat to fish shipman's pond? Waders? Can we shoreline fish? My son wants to pike fish and I would love to find somewhere close.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

good luck at shipmans. i havent been able to catch a pike there in 5 plus years. it used to be a good fishery for pike. just not the same anymore. there are some nice carp that go in there during the spring tho. i suggest you should find out for yourself that it isnt a productive area for pike. they probably still go in there, just not as many as before. i tried lures and live shiners. dead sticking smelt didnt produce either. i hope you do well in your search for pike in the mentor area.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

the lagoons is awesome for bass, Granger has some real pigs but the pond gets a ton of pressure. good luck!


----------



## trac1 (Aug 8, 2010)

allwayzfishin said:


> good luck at shipmans. i havent been able to catch a pike there in 5 plus years. it used to be a good fishery for pike. just not the same anymore. there are some nice carp that go in there during the spring tho. i suggest you should find out for yourself that it isnt a productive area for pike. they probably still go in there, just not as many as before. i tried lures and live shiners. dead sticking smelt didnt produce either. i hope you do well in your search for pike in the mentor area.


I will still give it a try, but thanks for the info that it will be tough fishing for pike.


----------



## JLeo (Jan 9, 2007)

Years ago I caught some bass in Garfield Park in Mentor. In Kirtland there are ponds at Penitentiary Glen Park and Chapin Forest where I have caught Bass.


----------



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

Never fished the lagoons. Is there a public boat ramp?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

surfin4stripers said:


> Never fished the lagoons. Is there a public boat ramp?


sure are!!!!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

fakebait said:


> You can also try the lagoons. There is a healthy supply of bass in there as well. I just think the most part have moved out to deeper holes with all this heat. Should pick up around Labor day. I don't think anything is a good bet right now other than a river. Need some cooler water with 02 levels to support their needs.


My two friends and I caught 15-20 bass last night near an Erie breakwall around Mentor. We fished for about 3 hours. They are catchable right now for sure.


----------



## JLeo (Jan 9, 2007)

surfin4stripers said:


> Never fished the lagoons. Is there a public boat ramp?


yes, there is a fee to use it. I think its $10 but im not sure.


----------

